# 2009 LeMay Concours Awards Photos



## RMS37

Here are photographs of the award winning bicycles from last week's Concours at the LeMay Open House.

Our Judge's *Best of Show Trophy* and the Judge's Award for *1st Place Shelby* went to the *1938 Shelby Airflow* belonging to Mike Thompson. 

The most heavily decorated bicycle at the show was the restored *1923 Columbia*  belonging to Bill Dunham. Bill's bike won _four_ first place awards; 
*Judge's Choice, Best Restoration, 
Judge' 1st Place Other (non-featured makes), 
People's Choice Best of Show, 
Participant's Choice Best of Show*.

Judge's Choice *Best Original* and Judge's Choice *1st Place Dayton/Huffman* went to the *1939 Huffman built Firestone Twin-Flex* displayed by Jerry Germeau.

The Judge's *First Place* award winnner in our *American racing 1900-1942* category was a never ridden *1938 Schwinn Paramount* displayed by Gary Porter.

Judge's awards for second and third places were as follows:

*Shelby:*
2nd Place - *1954 AMF Shelby Airflow*, Rick Collier
3rd Place - *1938 Shelby Airflow*, Misty Little

*Dayton/Huffman:*
2nd Place - *1940 Huffman built Firestone Twin-Flex*, Mike Thompson
3rd Place - *1934 Huffman built Dayton D4*, Steve Yamasaki

*American Racing 1900-1942:*
2nd Place - *1940 Schwinn Track Tandem*, Gary Porter
3rd Place - *1939 Schwinn Superior Track Bike*, Phil Marshall

*Other (non-featured makes*
2nd Place - *1943 Schwinn Cycle Truck*, Rick Dorgan
3rd Place - *1941 Rolfast*, Gary Johnson


----------



## RMS37

*Best of Show and 1st Place Shelby*





Mike Thompson's 1938 Shelby Airflow


----------



## RMS37

*1st place; People's Choice, Participant's Choice, Best Restoration and Best Other*




Bill Dunham's 1923 Columbia


----------



## RMS37

*1st Place American Racing 1900-1942*




Gary Porter's 1936 Schwinn Paramount


----------



## RMS37

*1st Place Dayton/Huffman, Best Original*




Jerry Germeau's 1939 Huffman built Firestone Twin-Flex


----------



## RMS37

*2nd Place Dayton/Huffman*




Mike Thompson's 1940 Huffman built Firestone Twin-Flex


----------



## RMS37

*3rd Place Dayton/Huffman*




Steve Yamasaki's 1934 Huffman built Dayton D4


----------



## RMS37

*2nd Place Shelby*




Rick Collier's 1954 AMF built Shelby Airflo


----------



## RMS37

*3rd Place Shelby*




Misty Little's 1938 Shelby Airflow


----------



## RMS37

*2nd Place Other*




Rick Dorgan's 1943 Schwinn Cycle Truck


----------



## RMS37

*3rd Place Other*





Gary Johnson's 1941 Rollfast


----------



## RMS37

*2nd Place Racing*




Gary Porter's 1940 Schwinn Track Tandem (competed in the Olympic Games)


----------



## RMS37

*3rd Place Racing*




Phil Marshall's 1939 Schwinn Superior Track Bike


----------



## Oldbikes

Thanks for sharing some great shots of the show winners for those of us who couldn't make it!


----------



## militarymonark

great pictures must have been a great show. I love the 50's airflow


----------



## 66TigerCat

*Nice bikes all ...*

Those Schwinns are amazing !


----------



## mre straightbar

*is it me or does the tank on the columbia look wrong*

im talking about the gap in front


----------



## walter branche

*concours*

how do bikes get judged ,with wrong parts ???also no chain and pedals????all of the bikes are nice ,,..i was only wondering about the rules of the show..  thanks wpb


----------

